# Need another ID



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Right in the middle of the pic, the white stringy looking stuff. I do believe it's a type of sponge. Not seen in the pic on the top side of the rock there is some more and it looks like a weaved basket...Thanks


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

can you get a clearer picture?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

phil_pl said:


> can you get a clearer picture?


I'll try to get some posted later on today.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I feed that to my French angel that's housed in my refugium. 
I got it from John at reefcleaners.org - I will nudge him and ask him to post on the thread with an ID for you.


----------



## johnmaloney (Sep 6, 2009)

looks like a sponge


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

yea, agree - its just like that sponge I got from you for the french angel. We don't know what kind of sponge it is, eh?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

johnmaloney said:


> looks like a sponge


Yes it is a sponge that part I know I looking for the name. Thanks


----------



## johnmaloney (Sep 6, 2009)

very difficult to identify sponges. very little literature, and even less info on the net. to id a sponge, you need a microscope, you won't be able to id them by looking at them. Based on where they originally grown, there shape and color can vary greatly, even within species. Some of the larger and more complex sponges are easily id'ed, but encrusting sponges, and the kind you have there will take an expert in the field, and a microscope. Might as well call it white branching sponge or something like that.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

johnmaloney said:


> very difficult to identify sponges. very little literature, and even less info on the net. to id a sponge, you need a microscope, you won't be able to id them by looking at them. Based on where they originally grown, there shape and color can vary greatly, even within species. Some of the larger and more complex sponges are easily id'ed, but encrusting sponges, and the kind you have there will take an expert in the field, and a microscope. Might as well call it white branching sponge or something like that.


Thanks. I'll take that answer and call it a day.


----------

